# K9 or Kool dry??



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm a groomer and I'm looking into getting a dryer just to have at home for my own dogs. We have a k9 II at the shop and I love it. Works great, very powerful, blasts out the undercoat on thick dogs, and is pretty fast to get them dry. The downside is that is is incredibly (almost painfully) loud. I've heard that the cool dry is very quiet, but not as powerful. Has anyone had any experience with both dryers? How much less powerful is the cool dry? Will it still be able to blast out undercoat on thick dogs? Does it take a painfully long time to get them dry as compared to a K9? Basically I'm wondering is the quiet of a cool dry worth the lesser power? Or am I better off sticking with a k9? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I've had this one for two years and it's great: 




Definitely doesn't sound like it's as powerful as the ones you use, but it gets the job done for me, even though it does take awhile.


----------



## deadmanh (Jul 2, 2015)

What about a double k airmax variable? it's what I'm considering For my one dog. think someone told me its stronger than a kooldry. And doesnt need a 20 amp fuse like the K9II.

Do these HV blowers really help with shedding?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I chose the Kool Dry Pup for the quiet and electrical needs. More than capable.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have both- there's no way to tote the k9 to the dog show, it weighs a ton and loves it's home on my wall (which btw keeps the filter cleaner than when I kept it on the floor). The kooldry is an easy to take dryer and smaller. And yes you will find either one very helpful with the shedding!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the K9 Fluffer variable speed dryer at home and it's the perfect size, with amazing air flow and power.


----------



## deadmanh (Jul 2, 2015)

Finding someone with experience in both dryers (Kool Dry & K9II) seems Difficult. Does anyone have a video of them blowing out a undercoat with EITHER one?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have both. Two of one and one K9II.
I posted my thoughts on how they compare earlier.


----------

